# Baby monitors!



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I was thinking about putting this in the toys section, but this is more of a toy for us :lol:

I was at Target yesterday and came across this

http://www.target.com/Summer-Infant-Nig ... ombrowse=0

:shock: I want it. I could watch Milly wheel all flippin night if I wanted to! And it seems like most of the 1 star reviews were because other people with this monitor can go to your "station" and watch your kid sleep (???) and because of bad audio.

Welp, I can deal with bad audio since I only want it to spy on my sneaky hedgehog! I am really, truly contemplating saving up to get this baby.

I just got a kick out of it. I wish I was tech-savvy enough to figure out a way to hook up a video camera to the internet so I could watch Milly while I'm at work! :lol:

(Edited to fix link)


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I want that too!!!! That would be so cool!!! Quinn isn't shy around us anymore so I can watch her if I want to but Sasha will stop doing whatever he was doing and just stand there. I want to know what he's up to so badly!


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I use a webcam with nightvision to spy lol. And I just ordered an outdoor ( so it will have nightvision) security camera. With the security camera, it goes all day, and you can fast forward and rewind to watch the footage. Also, when the camera senses movement it sends an update to your smartphone and you can watch the video from your phone  So when my guys get up to do whatever if I'm not home I'll get a text and the video will start playing kn my phone  I'm very excited to try it out! I'll be able to watch everything they do all night.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

(I clicked on this topic hoping for photos of baby monitor ((lizards)) :lol: This is awesome too though!)

Good find! I'd love one of these. But I bet Carlos would somehow manage to figure out that the camera meant I'm watching him and refuse to run on his wheel. :roll: I have gone into some elaborate stealth modes to catch a glimpse of him running, but for a mysterious reason he is very secretive about his nightly exercise... Good call about wanting to hook it up to the web, too! I was thinking along the same lines, I was thinking if only you could record it and upload it to a computer........but then I s'pose that would be a regular camera :lol: 

I just had a billion-dollar idea for a website. :shock: We all get webcams, right? Set them up so we can see all our hedgehogs... stream them all to the same website.... and so everyone would have constant, 24/7, live streaming videos of everyone's hedgehog all in one place!! :lol: Be right back, gonna go call the patent office


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

CanadienHedgie said:


> I use a webcam with nightvision to spy lol. And I just ordered an outdoor ( so it will have nightvision) security camera. With the security camera, it goes all day, and you can fast forward and rewind to watch the footage. Also, when the camera senses movement it sends an update to your smartphone and you can watch the video from your phone  So when my guys get up to do whatever if I'm not home I'll get a text and the video will start playing kn my phone  I'm very excited to try it out! I'll be able to watch everything they do all night.


Webcam with nightvision... How does that work? I'm assuming you mean a webcam for a computer. I am definitely interested in that, too! Is it wireless? Do you have a link to it? (Hahaha, I sound so nosy!)



Quinn said:


> I want that too!!!! That would be so cool!!! Quinn isn't shy around us anymore so I can watch her if I want to but Sasha will stop doing whatever he was doing and just stand there. I want to know what he's up to so badly!


I'm the same exact way. I have seen Milly wheel ONCE and it was totally an accident on her part. It was only for like 2 seconds, but I caught her in the act... mwahahah.



SaltAndExtraPepper said:


> I have gone into some elaborate stealth modes to catch a glimpse of him running, but for a mysterious reason he is very secretive about his nightly exercise... Good call about wanting to hook it up to the web, too! I was thinking along the same lines, I was thinking if only you could record it and upload it to a computer........but then I s'pose that would be a regular camera :lol:
> 
> I just had a billion-dollar idea for a website. :shock: We all get webcams, right? Set them up so we can see all our hedgehogs... stream them all to the same website.... and so everyone would have constant, 24/7, live streaming videos of everyone's hedgehog all in one place!! :lol: Be right back, gonna go call the patent office


I have seriously gone 007 on Milly. She's in my bedroom, and the front of her cage faces the foot of the bed. Kind of hard to explain - when I'm in bed, and I sit up, I look directly into the front of her cage. So one night, I wore a black t-shirt to bed, and laid on the bed backwards, so my head was about a foot away from her cage. I messed around on my phone until I heard her moving around. Then I snapped into spy mode hehe. I watched her for a good hour, but I suspect that she knew I was there because she ate, walked around, ate some more, climbed around on the stuff in her cage, drank some water, walked around, ate, went to sleep. :lol:

It would be so cool if we all could get a camera set up to stream to one website. Like the streaming panda bear cams that zoos do lol. I would love to watch Milly, but it would be just as cool to watch other people's hogs


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> :shock: I want it. I could watch Milly wheel all flippin night if I wanted to! And it seems like most of the 1 star reviews were because other people with this monitor can go to your "station" and watch your kid sleep (???) and because of bad audio.


Well, you know....all us hedgehog owners are known stalkers, I mean who else but us watch their hedgehog 24/7??? :lol: Well I mean its fun to know what they do behind your backs :lol:  

If I got this I could stalk other peoples hedgehogs maybe....yes...yes i could  I want this!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a wireless, night vision security camera and I can watch on any tv I want. It works great and the sound is good too. I used to use it on my moms and babies. During the day I had it hooked to the living room tv but at night to the bedroom. Much better to watch on a tv screen than the little baby monitor screen and it's cost the same.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...der=BESTMATCH&Description=night+vision+camera


----------



## MintyDuhh (Sep 1, 2008)

I actually work at a baby store and am very familiar with monitors, and I'll be completely honest, that one is terrible. The TV unit is huge, and would take up wayy too much space. Go with the Summer Slim and Secure, a lot better of a monitor and way smaller. 

But I've contemplated that idea before. I'm not sure if it's just us or not, but every morning I wake up and Nook's cage is a mess! He's a little slob, throwing his food all over his cage. It'd be nice to see what he's actually doing.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I found this one hanhan, its only $60 ish so i think im going to try it out..


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Nancy said:


> I have a wireless, night vision security camera and I can watch on any tv I want. It works great and the sound is good too. I used to use it on my moms and babies. During the day I had it hooked to the living room tv but at night to the bedroom. Much better to watch on a tv screen than the little baby monitor screen and it's cost the same.


 :shock: Nancy, you're a hardcore hedgie breeder. 

I am definitely going to look into the security cameras. Thanks for the link, TW!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a video baby monitor with 2 infrared cameras that I use when I have babies due, both the sound and the picture is great.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Goodness! I have been totally trying to figure out this morning which baby monitor I would buy for Daisy. 

I am picking up an audio one tonight so that I can hear her during the night, as I want to move her to the spare room with Annalade... but now I kind of want a video one!! 

Well we'll see what the thrifting fairies conjure up for us.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

nancy that sounds awesome where did you get yours? was it hard to get it all hooked up to all the tvs and figured out? it'd be awesome to be watching like law and order or whatever then be able to switch over to see what the boys are up to. watching detectives, being a detective lol i love it. gotta get one today.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Many of the security cameras now come with remote web capability, SD cards or DVR recording. You can also hook it up to a tv/dvr small combo unit to record 24-7 or an older tv/vcr unit. They are pretty dummy-proof to hook up. I have a Swann 2 camera wireless system that can be used on any TV with multi channel (switch between different cameras lol) I've used them for everything from watching my crazy farm animals in the barn, my dog kennels, my driveway...now Wheeling-TV 

This is a Swaan link... 
http://www.swann.com/s/products/category/

But there are a ton of different ones out there and reasonably priced really.

I think I enjoy Hazel much more having the ability to spy on her lol


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Mine is a NexTech or something like that. I did a search for it and couldn't find it, but it is 6 years old so probably not sold anymore. As Hissy-Fit says, there are lots of them out there. Just make certain it is night vision. The first one I got wasn't even though the clerk swore to me that it was. :x


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

The best place I've found for any electronics as I build PCs and worked CCTV in the past is Newegg.com.

They usually have really awesome deals on everything with cheap shipping options and a lot of times free shipping on products.

When I have a bit extra $$$ I plan on investing in a full CCTV setup because I used to operate a 300+ system and know how to wire it XD


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks how do you have it mounted or what is it mounted on so it's high enough to see inside the cages?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I use one of these very small infared cams http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/produ ... navAction=
I attach it to the inside of my nesting coolers, plug it into my TV, kick back and watch the babies being born and stuff, really eases my mind when I can see they are doing good.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

LarryT said:


> I use one of these very small infared cams http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/produ ... navAction=
> I attach it to the inside of my nesting coolers, plug it into my TV, kick back and watch the babies being born and stuff, really eases my mind when I can see they are doing good.


Larry, how good is the resolution, i think i may get one


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

TeddysMommy said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > I use one of these very small infared cams http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/produ ... navAction=
> ...


I think it's a great camera for the price, shows up really well on my TV.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

LarryT said:


> TeddysMommy said:
> 
> 
> > LarryT said:
> ...


Great! I'm going to order one!


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

thanks everyone i've actually been meaning to get one for years, but have just been too lazy to do it. finally got one that was WAY more expensive than i needed, but it works lol. i ended up just mounting it to the wall even though i really didn't wanna put any holes in the wall lol. works like a charm, spent til like 4 this morning watching them and they are definitely just as onry as i thought if not more so lol. great buy thanks for reminding me again about buying one.


----------



## prior (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey,

Does anyone have any suggestions for a videocam that records video, rather than streaming it into another room in real time? I want to be able to pull a memory card or sift through some footage of my hedgehog Edgar to determine which wheel he prefers (I have three for him!). 

Cheaper is definitely better--my budget is below $50 for this. 

Thank you!

Rachel


----------

